# Advice For Someone Getting Started With Carving?



## Cricket

What advice would you offer someone who has very little (if any) woodworking experience but they are interested in exploring wood carving?

Where should they start?

What tools should they be looking at?

Should they take a class or could they learn from YouTube?


----------



## mojapitt

Even carving has different forms. You must choose what direction you want to start. YouTube has a lot of great video on how to. Some areas have people who teach. I like working with instructors, but it is rarely an option for me. There is enormous talent here to draw from as well. Lydia, Maria, Michael Anthony Zelonis, Wiz and several dozen others. Michael has been running 2 different blogs on projects he is currently doing. But even people like Greg (cajonboxsculpter ) and spontaneous could give you tips.


----------



## darinS

I would agree with *Monte*. Additionally, try to see if there are any carving clubs in your area. You might be able to find a mentor there that could really help you out.


----------



## MyChipCarving

What advice would you offer someone who has very little (if any) woodworking experience but they are interested in exploring wood carving?

*First decide what type of carving you'd like to try. Some styles require more artistic abilities than others. Also, look at your budget when deciding. Different forms require a different amount of tools.*

Where should they start?

*I would suggest starting out at a carving club or carving expo. Talk to others who have been carving for a while and see if you can take a class at an expo. Carv-Fest in Minnesota is a great example. Carvers of all different forms teach day classes for only $50/class. It is a great way to find out if you like that style of carving.
*
What tools should they be looking at?

*If possible, try to find a class where tools are provided. Try it before buying lots of tools. Then if you like it, buy quality tools. They are expensive but it is worth the initial investment. Advertisement - I can provide Stubai Tools at 10% discount off list price. *

Should they take a class or could they learn from YouTube?

*If possible, take a class. Quality instruction can help develop initial technique with pointers and "try this". Online videos are good and are something I provide my students who are unable to attend a class. I have many partial videos on YouTube and full downloadable HD videos for my students. Books can also be a valuable resource.*


----------



## Cricket

Thank you for taking the time to respond. These are great ideas!


----------



## hairy

Lots of great stuff here: http://www.woodcarvingillustrated.com/forum/


----------



## Jim Jakosh

I guess I can't help since I don't carve but if I could, I would follow the trail of the Wiz. I love his pieces!!
I think you have to just try a few things and see if you feel you have the talent- like faces or leaf forms or flower forms or round forms.

You Tube is a great teacher. I have learned a lot on there for what I do. Then you have to decide if you want to be hand carver or a power carver- different sets of tools!!

My 2 cents worth…...........Cheers, Jim


----------



## Finn

http://www.texaswoodcarversguild.com/


----------



## Cricket

> http://www.texaswoodcarversguild.com/
> 
> - Jim Finn


THANK YOU! I am only about 20 minutes from New Braunfels so I truly appreciate that link!


----------



## Mahdeew

When it comes to wood carving, obviously the tools are very important and the most important thing to me is sharp tools. You can really hurt yourself using dull tools mainly because you have to constantly move your piece as you carve and some times the strokes have to be inwards; towards your flesh. I would advise to begin with carving something that requires you to make your strokes outward and think what would have happened to your hand if the stoke was inward when the blade slipped due to it blade being dull. So, the main thing to me is being to able to control the movement of the blade regardless of which direction it is being pushed.


----------



## Finn

I first learned to carve at California Carvers Guild back in 1985. I no longer carve but I still have all my tools. Any local carvers guild is an excellent place to learn and meet fellow carvers. The lessons were very inexpensive, as I remember.


----------



## NoThanks

I would try to get a job with Dennis Zongker and learn first hand from a pro…


----------



## JAAune

I do 90% of my carving using flat chisels. To get started, a set of ordinary chisels, a fishtail knife, one small gouge and a large gouge can handle many carvings. Most people already have the bench chisels so that would only require buying two gouges and a knife.

Chip carving is different and only requires a single tool to get into and that's a good chip carving knife.

Most important is a sharpening system to get everything razor sharp.


----------



## Kentuk55

Never use dull tools. Never.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Sign up for Mary Mays on line classes they are 10.00 or so a month,,, she is the best I have ever seen and her instruction is excellent


----------



## CFrye

A little late here, Cricket, but In the small town near me, a group of carver's meet informally at the Senior Center once a week. May be a similar type of resource near you as well.


----------



## Knothead62

What would we do without youtube. BTW, watch your fingers.  Marty has good advice.


----------



## Cricket

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## Cricket

I know this isn't carving, but I just found tiny house workshops near me. I am sooooooo excited.


----------



## CFrye

That is cool Cricket! Go to one, or several, and write a blog about it.


----------



## RichardHillius

I would second Charles suggestion on Mary May. I took a class with her a few months ago and she is a excellent teacher. Her online school gives you access to a lot of content for that $10 a month to.


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker

Start. Momentum is a grand thing. Get rolling first w/o talking yourself out of it.
Then practice practice practice.
You might surprise yourself


----------



## Saucerer

I appreciate this as well, just made a very similar post !


----------

